# Opening and closing beak



## cranberryjuice

Hi everyone! 

Recently Sam has been doing a weird thing that he didn't do before. Sometimes when I walk up to him, he will open and close his beak--sometimes rapidly, sometimes only once a couple of seconds--occasionally accompanied by a grinding sound. I understand that beak grinding means he's relaxed but it's not always that there is even a sound. 

Just his beak moves, he's not moving his neck or anything.

Also, I notice this happens more in the mornings and especially when I'm sitting close to his cage.

Today after adjusting his crop he did it again.

Is this normal?:blue lovie:

P.S. He just got off his Baytril for a lower respiratory infection two weeks ago and is recovering. He's slowly been eating more, etc.


----------



## aluz

Welcome to the forums! 

From your description (beak opening and closing in a rapid motion), it sounds like your budgie is panting. Budgies will pant when momentarily stressed (for example if they get scared by a sudden loud noise), they can also pant when feeling hot/thirsty, this is usually accompanied by an arching of the wings as they move away from the body.
The beak motion and sound you hear can also be associated with the respiratory infection he is currently being treated for.

I'm wishing your budgie a full recovery!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

If he is totally relaxed when he is opening and closing his beak and is doing it in conjunction with beak grinding, he may actually be practicing "talking" silently.

If he is breathing rapidly when he is opening and closing his beak, then, as aluz stated, it could be panting related to the respiratory infection.

Would you be able to post a video of your budgie as he exhibits the behavior?

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## exora

*My bird does it too*

My bird does the same. He sit quietly and constantly open and closing beak. Looks like he is talking without any sound. he is calm. breathing normally. If your bird seem distressed, then it might be something scaring him/her? If bird looks ok, they are fine, either chewing the food they eat or i guess practicing to talk. :blue pied:


----------



## cranberryjuice

Thank you aluz and Deborah!

I don't know, sometimes it seems to be in sync with his breathing; other times, his beak seems to be opening and closing slower/faster than his breathing rate. 

I'm honestly not sure if Sam is nervous or relaxed when he does this. Like I said it happens mostly when I'm near. He is partially tame but grew a bit skittish as a result of all the handling required to administer Baytril. So it's a mystery what he thinks of me now, haha.

Thanks again!

Oh! I'm glad Sam's not the only one then


----------



## cranberryjuice

Hello, I'm back again. 
I've been seeing around the site about the humidifier treatment to provide relief to budgies with respiratory problems, so I tried it with Sam. I put a blanket over his cage and used a steamer. However, it did not seem to provide relief... instead he began to panic and pant. I uncovered his cage quickly and he continued to open and close his beak intermittently, breathing heavily and making a clicking sound, for another 5 minutes. 

Now Sam's back to normal but this has got me worried that his behaviour is in fact panting and not just practising to talk?? Or could it be a bit of both? And if it is panting is it okay to chalk it up to stress? Also, the clicking sound worried me as well...

Oh yeah, another question. How often do budgies normally adjust their crops? He's been doing it a couple times a day and he didn't before the Baytril.

I'm so sorry for any inconvenience I'm causing you all. It's exam season and I can't seem to focus on anything other than Sam.


----------



## FaeryBee

*With the new developments you've outlined, I think it is important that you contact your Avian Vet and explain the situation and the symptoms Sam is exhibiting.

Sometimes one antibiotic doesn't work completely and the vet will need to try a different one.

The Avian Vet may need to see Sam again to determine if additional tests need to be done. (e.g. crop swab and fecal stain)

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Please be sure to update us on Sam's condition.*


----------



## jrook

Hi.. Rigby did that when I first brought him home... I thought he was stressed. When it persisted, I mentioned to the vet. He had 'stuff' in his nostrils. In his case, it was 'stuff' from his mite infestation. Maybe in your little one's case, it could be from his respiratory infection. I agree that having your vet assess it might be helpful. My veterinarian got some tiny tweezers and removed the debris from Rigby's nostrils and it really improved his breathing.


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

It's great that you've joined us on the forums  

I would agree that it's best for little Sam to be seen by an avian vet. It's always better to have him properly examined so at the very least you will have peace of mind! 

You've been given some great advice and resources, so be sure to read through everything to ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after doing so, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

Keep us posted on how little Sam is doing, we look forward to hearing more and seeing some photos when you get a chance! hoto: 

Cheers! :wave:


----------

